

Big Hero 6 – CMU Robotics Institute - spking
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~cga/bighero6/

======
beambot
I'm surprised that BH6 draws so much inspiration from CMU's efforts when the
inflatable robots from Otherlab's Pneubotics are arguably many generations
more-sophisticated:

[http://www.hizook.com/blog/2011/11/21/inflatable-robots-
othe...](http://www.hizook.com/blog/2011/11/21/inflatable-robots-otherlab-
walking-robot-named-ant-roach-and-complete-arm-plus-hand)

In fact, IIRC the grad student researcher who worked on the early CMU ones did
internships at Otherlab prior to doing his thesis on inflatable robots at CMU.

------
poseid
is there any overview on robots that were successfully by kickstarter or other
crowdfunding campaigns?

------
wmeredith
I admire the core of what they're attempting here, but if you want an argument
for good design impacting the ability to communicate, this is a textbook
example. That page is really hard to process due to a combination of bad
design and content strategy. Too many links, line widths waaaay to long
making, the link color is obnoxious compounding the fact that there are more
links than actual text in many of the paragraphs, terrible navigation and
general layout, bad quality pics, etc...

I know the whole damn web looked like this in 1998 when I first started
looking at websites in High School, but good gravy this is awful. I must be
spoiled.

~~~
cbhl
I'd say that this page looks par for the course for the professors at my
university.

It's worth keeping in mind that many of them first learned HTML in the 80s and
90s and can't be bothered to keep up with design fads on the Internet. When I
see a university page that has a "modern" sense of aesthetics, it's almost
certainly built by a much younger professor (that also happens to use git and
bootstrap and twitter and cell phones).

Edit: On the other hand there are YouTube embeds and the link to photos and
videos points to Dropbox instead of an FTP server.

~~~
yzzxy
> On the other hand there are YouTube embeds and the link to photos and videos
> points to Dropbox instead of an FTP server.

Seems to me like Atkeson chooses to keep up with the trends that actually
improve a page, and not the design trends that make it easier to read. This is
probably a good resource allocation for a person like a professor.

